# South Louisiana Retriever Club Derby- Qualifying



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Come have some fun with us and get a jump on the spring trial season.1/28 thru 1/30......closing 1/18


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

Derby results:
1. #11 Chief; Bobby Lane
2. #7 Push; Tim Milligan
3. #10 Tide; Tim Milligan
4. #4 Sadie; Tim Milligan
RJ #8 Charge; Francis Landry


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Quite a thrilling trial ! Grats to all !!


----------



## LukesMom (Sep 8, 2009)

Way to go Tim!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:razz::razz:


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congratz to all! Esp. good friend Mike Westfall with his dog Sadie getting her first color of the spring!!! Way to go Tim and Sadie!!! Sadie is a Buck and Leica puppy!!!!!

Aaron*


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Aaron Homburg said:


> *Congratz to all! Esp. good friend Mike Westfall with his dog Sadie getting her first color of the spring!!! Way to go Tim and Sadie!!! Sadie is a Buck and Leica puppy!!!!!*
> 
> *Aaron*


Good on Mike Westfall and Sadie...

... but Aaron, what spring?


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Howard N said:


> Good on Mike Westfall and Sadie...
> 
> ... but Aaron, what spring?[/quote]
> 
> Howard, the weather is so lousey that I didn't go goose hunting this morning. 70 degrees with sunshine, it absolutley sucks!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Howard N said:


> Good on Mike Westfall and Sadie...
> 
> ... but Aaron, what spring?


*Shoot Howard dem folks down there in the spillway have two seasons.....spring and summer!!!! I was there in March and it felt like summer!!! 

Aaron*


----------



## Robert Dozier (Mar 24, 2009)

Aaron Homburg said:


> *Shoot Howard dem folks down there in the spillway have two seasons.....spring and summer!!!! I was there in March and it felt like summer!!!
> 
> Aaron*


Aaron:

How many points does Sadie have now? How about the other siblings?


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Franco said:


> Howard N said:
> 
> 
> > Good on Mike Westfall and Sadie...
> ...


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

Q callbacks to the 3rd:
3, 4, 5, 14, 15, 18, 19

And Howard, it's 62, overcast and chilly


----------



## Tal Cowan (Jun 15, 2010)

Good job Tim and Tide!!!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats Ida Richards for first place in our challenging Qualifying stake !


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

How bout Robert Gaines and Madison's second place ! whoo hoo


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Tracy Farmer and Louie got third place !


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats Tim Milligan with fourth place and reserve JAM







Thanks so much for coming down to our trial.


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

Congrats to all!

Special congrats to Ida! She works so hard with Spook 

Thanks to Mark and Bobby. Very nice set-ups in both the Derby and Qual.


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Jay Dufour said:


> Tracy Farmer and Louie got third place !



Congrats Tracy and Louie. Tracy I was thrilled to see that Louie was signed up and running again. Glad things worked out well, he had been in my thoughts.

Barb and Ten


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

Congrats Ida, super happy for you.


----------



## LukesMom (Sep 8, 2009)

Which dog got 4th & RJ?

Congrats Tim. Nice week-end!:razz:


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

4th 14 Katie
RJ 5 Chief
Jam 15 Cami (Jason Moore)


----------

